# Women approaching men, then have to blow up the Inet about it.....LMAO



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

So it just blows my mind how many humans CRAVE attention through the internet. Literally put anything in a video just to live on those 'likes' and 'comments'..... I will never understand. 

But I am seeing so many of these "I tried to talk to a guy and he ignored me".......vids. This is just a casual WTF thread, but really? Women get rejected, and need to RACE to the web for their support channel? But men are EXPECTED to accept rejection, and oh boy can you imagine a guy actually making a whiny vid about his rejection? 

But I mean I do stand by my life assessment that if a woman is approaching men, that means men are NOT approaching her. hmmm.....

And probably the BEST new trend line I have heard yet is, well, as one woman had to make her little vid, "I am headed to my first d""k appointment since my breakup".....LMFAO!!!! That is seriously hilarious!!!  

But really, when I hear of these women approaching men, I can't help but think of my own experiences and they are rarely good ones! Like seriously, I think once you realize you can't hit the ball, you will swing at anything that crosses the batter's box!!!

This is literally no different than men 'taking their shot', but they are usually insulted, called 'creeps', and labelled as "incels" these days. I also see women blowing up those social channels about, "OMG, this creep totally sent me a DM, asking me out. How dare he!!" I'd imagine it is about time men flip the tables here. Won't happen, but wow, a guy can't win without that 6'4, dark hair, 7fig deal these days.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Glad I'm past those days. Actually I was too shy and inept to be there anyway.

I've never approached a woman. In at least two cases two or more women arranged for one to approach me.

One of the women that approached me may be the no hitter you describe, but not the others. I guess it is a good thing this was before the internet and social media were available. Her disappointment might have given the others pause.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

In Western culture women are lied to and coddled to such a degree that some of them are simply incapable of handling any amount of rejection. I haven't seen this trend yet but I already know how it goes. The ladies get rejected, then go online to share the experience, and all the people in the comments will tell them how beautiful they are, how perfect, and how they deserve so much better than the guy that rejected them. They will be applauded for their confidence and bravery in trying to approach a man while men are told we need to leave women alone and let them go about their lives without being harassed by men.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

@Enigma32 Harassment can be summed in one word.......unattractive. No matter how you want to dice it, a woman's attraction level is the ONLY thing that defines harassment or not.

There was the BEST skit on SNL a LONG time ago called "harassment in the workplace" I think. Here were the first two rules to follow to avoid a sexual harassment claim being made in HR.
Rule #1, be attractive
Rule #2, don't be unattractive.   

I think what prompted me to make a post was after seeing another of these stupid vids where this girl was 'I guess' trying to get the nerve to talk to ask for a guy's number at the gym. You know, there are literally 5 MILLION vids with women whining about getting hit on at the gym, they all apparently film themselves there, you know they are totally .

What I found funny is the girl was wearing her little giddyup so tight she was wiping while she walks. She was also a FOX, so of course this was all played up for her to get views as she films this guy AT THE GYM. Do that to a woman??? Yeah, she will probably call the cops, and you will be arrested as a perv. Her? No, it's all fine. Even if she dive bombed, it's ALL about the views, comments, shares, attention, and more attention.

I got to punt another one from my OLD page tonight. Cute woman, in shape, lives within 5mi of me, likely similar upbringing, 100k job, probably an 8.5. We chatted a bit, which was easy since we are both fluid in sarcasm. I flipped her a msg yesterday around noon. Didn't hear anything so this eve......deleted her.....bye..... That's exactly how OLD works. They get attention by the truckload and I am sure she found another flavor. I just hope she flips through her messages and realized I am OUT. If I could leave a bird icon, I would. I NEVER contact back, I don't pursue, I don't care.....any more than they do....

I think the Inet has got women all jacked up, or maybe it's the men???? I mean, they wouldn't do it if we didn't tolerate it.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

bobsmith said:


> So it just blows my mind how many humans CRAVE attention through the internet. Literally put anything in a video just to live on those 'likes' and 'comments'..... I will never understand.
> 
> But I am seeing so many of these "I tried to talk to a guy and he ignored me".......vids. This is just a casual WTF thread, but really? Women get rejected, and need to RACE to the web for their support channel? But men are EXPECTED to accept rejection, and oh boy can you imagine a guy actually making a whiny vid about his rejection?
> 
> ...


Oh god, another confused person on the internet.
Everyrhing happens for a reason, but you just don't get it.
Obviously 'women' are some sort of object or enemy to you.
Finding a partner is hard for anyone.
And if you talk about women, I am 300% certain you just talk about women who look a certain way, like those movies you watch in you chamber every night.

I bet there are hundreds of women crossing your way every day you ignore. And if one of those women would approach you, you would be upset that she dared talking to you.

Don't pretend you like every women. You're just frustrated that women are selective individuals and not sheeps that you can just catch and f**** if you desire.

Read all the posts of (normal) women who don't get touched by their husbands or partners anymore, because they don't look like p*** stars or dare to bw of flesh and blood. 

It is just sad how crazy and aggresive men get if they can't gave every women they fantsize about.

Instead of making fun of those women, why don't youbjust emphasice with them and acknowledge the problem exists outthere for almost everyone.
There only a couple of people who don't struggle finding a partner, but there are plenty more who don't. 
Instead of seeing those women as something you can look down on.

People like you are the reasons people discrimibate each other and spread hate. It is becauae people fwel lpw about themselves and pathetically look for others who suffer the same or worse to release their frustrations. 

Maybe just look at those videos from another perspective. 
All this hate and fristration you carry within yourself is a repellwnt to women. And insteae of sewing them as sex objects, try to get to know a women as a person and not somenthing you can f****.

Instead of just approaching a woman on the street just because she looks nice, go fibd grouos and activities you can join and talk to women there.

Most women don't want to be approached on the street because they look nice to a guy. It is irritating. 
Now women are doing what men thought qould be the right think to do. They run around and randomly approach guys. And now guys make the experience women made all those decades. 
How irritating and disturbing it is to be randomly approached on the street by a stranger just becauae that person is looking for someone to mate with.
Now men can see that their wild dreams about qomen approachinf them aren't that wonderfull at all in reality. 

*Running around approaching strangers to find a date is needy and that is subconciously rather repellent to men and women. *
Find a less needy way to find a partner.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

elliblue said:


> *Running around approaching strangers to find a date is needy and that is subconciously rather repellent to men and women. *
> Find a less needy way to find a partner.


I guess I might like to hear your "proper" way of meeting people? You know, since approaching strangers is not acceptable to you. A stranger remains a stranger without talking. 

But I am NOT talking about the "talking", I am referring to how women handle being rejected. They melt down and run to the Inet and social media for their support group. Meanwhile countless men are committing suicide daily due to rejections, and it is not socially acceptable to men to whine about it. 

But as for me personally, contrary to my posts here, I am never hateful or rude to any woman that approaches me. In many cases, I flat out lie to them and tell them I am married. Why? Because I figure it might be less damaging to them. Is it right? IDK. But in no case, have I ever insulted a woman, or taken to social media to shame someone.


----------

